# Panguitch Lake general rifle hunt



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone willing to share info on the general rifle season on Panguitch Lake? I have hunted the unit a little bit during the archery season a few years ago, but have not been up there during the rifle season. I just drew dedicated hunter up there this year and my brother and his two boys drew rifle tags. I would be willing to trade deer info from the Pine Valley unit, I have hunted it for the last 10 years. I just wanted to archery hunt higher up that why I switched. I also have hunted the Wasatch and Fish lake for elk many times and would share info there as well. Let me know if you are willing to help me out. 
Thanks 

RidgeRebel


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I like below the dam better than on top. There are deer over towards the rock garden up top, but that garden beats the heck out of vehicles or 4 wheelers. I like the west part of the unit, better than the east. The key in the unit is to get away from the people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I drew Panguitch archery and will share info but from my experience the big deer seem to move or hide out real well by rifle season


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

An early snow fall can change things a lot on that unit for the rifle hunt.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I would personally be spending most of my time on the North end of the unit.


----------



## BRIANBETS (May 24, 2016)

*Wasatch elk*

my two boys have got drawn for youth any bull and i was looking at the wasatch area. any guidance would be nice thanks. they also drew the pangwitch lake muzzleloader. Which hunt is going to be better?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

BRIANBETS said:


> my two boys have got drawn for youth any bull and i was looking at the wasatch area. any guidance would be nice thanks. they also drew the pangwitch lake muzzleloader. Which hunt is going to be better?


You're going to want to study your any bull unit boundaries before you get too far in your planning.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

nocturnalenemy said:


> You're going to want to study your any bull unit boundaries before you get too far in your planning.


No kidding. The any bull youth areas are the same as the general open bull. So there really isn't much that could be considered any bull on the Wasatch. Unless you are talking about East Canyon or Monte Cristo. But when most people say Wasatch, especially when it comes to elk, they are looking around Strawberry. Which is most definitely not part of your any bull unit.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BRIANBETS said:


> my two boys have got drawn for youth any bull and i was looking at the wasatch area. any guidance would be nice thanks. they also drew the pangwitch lake muzzleloader. Which hunt is going to be better?


In your case, you will want to spend most your time hunting along highway 14 on the South end of the unit. You may find a bull to shoot on the South side of the road(Zion unit) or you may see a buck to go after on the North side.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with ridgetop, I have seen bulls on the south side of SR 14 in the headlights and many people get lucky on the general tag on that unit. As far as Wasatch all of the elk hunting I have done has been around strawberry and current creek, which wont help you on the youth any bull. Sorry. If you live up that way and the youth any bull covers the area, I would take a look at the wolf creek Tabiona area.


----------



## BRIANBETS (May 24, 2016)

thanks for the replies. correction on the Wasatch area. north and south slope are the areas I was thinking of. I downloaded a map that has that area labeled as wastatch national forest.


----------

